# Tinkerings



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a few things I have been tinkering with. Pictures are not that good, I need to build a light box.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Sweet*

Sweet work there SF. It all looks great.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool Silverfox! Is that paint? I really like the neon reelseat treatment... You'd better be careful if you use the camo rod for bankfishing. You might lose it! Nice work,,,,Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet! Nicely done...


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the looks of those. What is your technique? How did you do this?


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

love the moth wing


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Totally cool. Great workmanship.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Love that guide ring.
What is that?


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work! Now fess up & tell how ya did it. PLEASE!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

some kind of wrap like, they have on boats...?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Very cool! I like it! Dip process?


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

*tinker*

Really Awesome work with attention to detail.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

SIlk screened? Looks similar to teh CAmo stuff Mudhole sells. Nice job.


----------

